# Problems keeping my AMNPS lite in Masterbuilt 30"



## riverratt (Jul 15, 2012)

I finally had a chance to try smoking some pork shoulders over the weekend. I decided it would be a good chance to try out my Amazin smoker. I filled it with hickory pellets and lite it and left it burn for about 10 minuets and blew it out as per the instructions and put it on the 2 rods to the left of the burner. It went out a few times and I would have to light it again.  I removed the ash pan so I would have room to put it there. It is a tight fit. All seamed web for an hour or 2 then I noticed there was no smoke anymore. I opened the door and the pellets went out when it had to make the first turn. What am I doing wrong? The pellets have been stored inside and were not damp. They are the ones that camp with the AMNPS. Then I ended up putting the ash pan back in and just finishing it with regular hickory wood chips in the tray.


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 15, 2012)

Read through some of these threads, I know other people have had the same problem and Todd and others have found the fix.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=amnps+mes30

And remember you can always use the search bar at the top to find quick answers to your questions.


----------



## glocksrock (Jul 16, 2012)

I've had the same issues, sometimes you just gotta keep relighting it, and try letting it burn for a while inside the smoker, then blow it out. It will eventually get going real good. Also try nuking the pellets in the microwave for about a min. before you light them.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 16, 2012)

Riverratt, morning..... I have had similar problems......   Food dripping on the pellets, damp pellets that will light for 10-60 mins and then go out....  My solutions are a foil tent over the AMNPS and dry them in the smoker at 275 for 2  hours during a preheat or in the microwave.... (they can catch on fire in the microwave so stand there and watch them)..  Nothing is easy... when you get it figured out you will be in "hog heaven"....    Dave

Not a great pic but you can still see the wires inserted through

the holes in the AMNPS to support the foil tent...


----------



## riverratt (Jul 16, 2012)

I did not have anything dripping on them but I did remove the ash pan instead of just pulling it out and I did not do anything with the chip loader plus the top vent was about 1/2 to 3/4 open so maybe I need to keep the ash pan in and just pull it out a little to make room and try pulling the chip loader out some and keep the vent open. I did some seaching and it seams they just were not getting enough air. I left the vent half closed trying to build heat.


----------



## tromaron (Jul 16, 2012)

I had similar problems, through trial and error I've got a system that works great for me.  I microwave the pellets for 90 seconds, then light them and let them burn for 5-10 min.  I have a 3" chimney on the vent, and have removed the chip loader, and pulled the chip tray out 1.5".  Works great now.  I wouldn't think of smoking without it.


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 17, 2012)

If your AMNPS dies out after 15 minutes or so, it was most likely not started correctly, or you have damp pellets

If your AMNPS goes out after an hour or more, then it's starved for oxygen.

Mayn guys have a few tricks that work for them, but here's the basic instructions for the AMNPS in the MES 30" & 40"

Fill the rows in the AMNPS with your pellets

Light the pellets thru the hole for 45 seconds

Allow the flame to burn for 10 minutes and blow it out

Place the AMNPS on the rails towards the bottom left of your MES 30 or 40

Pull out the chip pan 1 1/2"

Pull out the chip loader 2"

Open the exhaust 100%

Do Not use water in the water pan

Keep drippings off your AMNPS

This will allow for adequate air flow thru your MES 30 & 40

Adding a 3" elbow also helps the MES draft

Placing your MES in an area with a slight wind helps the MES draft

Once you get it figured out, you'll enjoy your new AMNPS!!

My guess is pulling your chip loader out 2" & opening your exhaust would have allowed for adequate air flow

Try it again, with these minor mods and see if they make a difference

Todd


----------

